# Pellet Stove Debate



## ynotwood (Oct 26, 2007)

Debating on pellet fireplace insert. 

1600sq ft home with forced hot air by oil, used 600 gals 2006/07, 900 gals 2005/06. Just paid $2.90 per gallon for 200 gallons.  Ouch!
Also have 400sqft addition on opposite side of house away from existing fireplace, heated by Vermont Castings Resolute Stove, with 80sqft sunroom that sucks heat out.

In winter we burn nightly (both of us work).  Wife has trouble lighting stove, or forgets to add wood to a prepared to-be-lit fire because distracted by kids. The 400sq ft addition has a cathedral ceiling with fan that we run when stove fully up to temp.

Pellet stove seems to offer self-ignition (for my wife), self-feeding, easy cleaning, burn efficiency, consistent 24 hr heating. I’m sure I do not need to tell any of you this.  
Questions: 
1)    What is the best pellet insert for my home?
2)    Harman Accentra seems to be the only feed-below system.  Of course one store says this is the best way, the other (nonHarman dealer) says this is the weakness of the Harman system.  The Harman dealer says that the top feeders have a problem during the self-cleaning of the stove.  Is there a big difference between top and bottom pellet feeding fireplace inserts?
3)    I do not have space in finished basement for a ton of pellets. Can they be stored in yard (no shed)?
4)    Do these products cost less off-season? The stores say no.
5)    Prices are tough to bear. Harman Accentra: $3000, Lopi Yankee Bay $3000, Rika Astroflamm Integra II $3800,  Enviro $2500 Plus $1000 installation, plus $270 per ton of pellets. So I figure I am in it for $5000 so it will take me 3-4 years to break even. Is this about right?
6)    Maintenance: Stores suggest cleaning by a technician one time per year at $125 per year. Is this necessary? I currently clean the stove flue every fall with a brush and am done for the year.
7)    Closest store to me in SE Mass is Kirley Masonry in Mansfield MA, next is in Norwood for the Harmans; Lopi/Astroflamm/Enviro are in Middleboro.  Any suggestions for others locally?

BTW one dealer swears that after I get a pellet stove I will trade in the wood stove within a year for another pellet stove.
Thanks to all.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, the poll does not include the Englander 25-PDVC for $1,200 at your local big box store. And three hundred for the pipe kit.

As to cleaning. Pellet stoves are more finicky about cleaning than a wood stove. Your wood stove blower won't shut down just because you didn't clean the stove out.


----------



## sparkydog00 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmmm.
My first post and I think i can be of service to someone here.
I just moved up from a Lopi Pioneer Bay Insert to a Harmen Accentra.
The Lopi was a good little stove. Its down side was its contant need of maintance. 
It was labor intensive to get to run right.
Constant cleaning (the ashpot really is annoyingly small), the jet wash for the glass was almost usless (so the glass needed to be cleaned daily).
This stove was also top fed. So it was very picky about the pellets it burned. All top fed stoves are very sensitive to crappy pellets. Pellets vary in quality (even when you buy them buy the ton). That said the Lopi adaquately heated my 1600 sft condo. It serviced my house flawlessly for 5 years. We burned an average of 2.5 to 3 tons a year. It needed love and care every year (replace gaskets and such) and did have a auger motor replaced (not because it was bad but because the stove technician that came to repair my stove was a crook...watch out for them...they can be worse than used car salesmen). But I would say my Lopi experience was a pleasant one.
Now for my Harmen experience. 
Just got the stove and have only burned approx. 200 lbs of New England Wood Pellets.
This stove cracks out about 2x as much heat as the Lopi did. The stove is cast iron and it heats like a stove should. The Lopi really only heated the air (not much of a radiator). The Harmen has a auto light room temp mode that seems to keep my living room (where the stove is installed) at a constant 72 degrees. It will cycle the flames on and off to maintain that temp. Rather cool feature. Now my picking with the Harmen.... Damn the Auger motor and the blower motors are loud. When the blower is on high it actually rumbles my living room floor. The Lopi was extremely quiet. But just makes me turn the music up more. The Harmen is a truly nice looking stove in the tradtitional stove sense. Where as the Lopi was more modern looking. The Harmen is a bottom feeder so the pellets quality isn't as much of a concern. And the ashpot is huge (gotta love that). It says it can hold the ash from a burnt ton. 
So I would buy the Harmen over the Lopi for the heat output and the bottom feed feature.


----------



## webbie (Oct 26, 2007)

Not to be coy, Sparky - but how can heck can you rate a stove when you've burned 200 lbs in it in the warmest summer and early fall I've ever seen? Not to say that the Harman is not a beast, but you cannot compare until you've gone through an entire year and see how many pellets you burn.

Anyway, perception is everything. And so is efficiency. Given that these two brands probably test closely in efficiency, they would put out equal heat for the same lbs of pellets burned.

Anyway, back to the Pellet debate - you can find many LONG threads here about the pellets vs. oil vs. other fuels, but the short and sweet is this. You are not going to save a lot of money and a $4000 stove installation is unlikely to pay for itself. That is because the price of Pellets is likely to be within 20% of the price of oil over the years. An approx guide is that $300 a ton pellets equal $2.50 a gallon oil. When you consider the work hauling the pellets, cleaning the stove, etc.- so you might save a couple hundred a year, which would be how much that 4K would make in the stock market!

But, the other side of the coin is that your big screen TV, iPod, the electric windows in your car, your vacation, and your granite counter-top do not pay for themselves either (just as examples). A lot of people feel that by burning pellets they are supporting local renewable fuels and also small business (stove companies, pellet sellers, etc.) - they also want a FIRE.

Oh, your boat doesn't pay for itself either, neither does the snowmobile or camp on the lake. 

But PLEASURE is our principle, and that is to some degree why people buy wood stoves, gas stoves and pellet stoves...and sometimes even coal stoves, although it could be argued that coal and free wood can save quite a bit of money.

So, the same advice which most of our users take - if you WANT a pellet stove - dag gone it, get one! If you have the bucks for a Harman (due diligence, the company just got bought out - was having financial problems) - well, that is a stove that few would argue against! It is built like the proverbial brick house.


----------



## MrWinkey (Oct 26, 2007)

Amen! oh ok sorry I'll sit back down.....

I think Craig's post was right on the money.

Nothing wrong with having the stove because you want to.


----------



## Xena (Oct 26, 2007)

I can't answer on what is the best pellet stove
since I only have experience with our St Croix
and my friends Harman P38. 

You can store pellets outside, I did last year. But they
must be heavily wrapped to keep dry or they'll
turn to crap and be unusable.

Pellets can be had for less in the off season
if you buy from the right places.  I got mine
delivered from Pelletsales.com and saved a 
nice chunk of change over what the locals want
right now.

I don't know about Kirley, but personal experience
with the place on Rte 1 in Norwood I'd say stay
away.  I bought our stove from them.  
In my opinion their customer service sucks big time
and some of their sales people don't know their
a$$ from their elbow....

There's a place in Canton on 138 - 
Stove Depot Hearth & Home (781) 821-0777 
I was in there once recently but didn't do business
with them so can't comment on anything about them
except that they don't carry and won't order 4" pellet vent
so that rules them out for anyone who wants to install
a 4" liner like I did.

The Fireplace Connection in South Weymouth carries
Harman.   I was over there once too back in 05' when
we got our stove.  They seemed to know their stuff and
they were friendly enough - that's about all I can offer
about them since they were fresh out of pellet stoves
at the time. Here's their number: 781-331-0033

I remove the cleanout T and clean our stove pipe
in Spring and Fall - see no reason why you can't
do the same.


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 26, 2007)

Have you tried Ash Away Hearth & Chimney on Rt 6 in North Dartmouth yet?
(508)-993-5577

They have a variety of wood, pellet and gas stoves/inserts in their showroom too.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 26, 2007)

Look into Breckwell.  You have the P2000I, P24I, P23I, and the P22I.  That gives you a couple different style and size options.

Eric


----------



## Cath (Oct 26, 2007)

At first glance I misread the fifth option as non-stick, with oil.  Which simultaneously seemed redundant, yet dangerous in a pellet or wood stove.
~Cath


----------



## moralleper (Oct 26, 2007)

You should probably throw QuadraFire in there too.  I am heating 1500sqft with a santafe freestanding stove.


----------



## ynotwood (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks to all for comments and suggestions.
Went to Kirley in Mansfield today to see the Harman Accentra.  Also had them fire up a different pellet stove to see the real thing in action.  They said they were burning pellets from a few years ago with high ash and contained bark (the pellets were very dark).  I was surprised at the large ash from these pellets.  They said that you can dump ash pan when stove is in full burn.

Called the place in Frankiln. Will check out the Quadrafire.  They said that the below feed was not suggested because if power shuts down the bottom Harman would continue to burn up to 1 lbs of pellets. Not concerned about power outage where I am, but interesting comment if only drawback of Harman.


----------



## ynotwood (Oct 27, 2007)

Forgot to add. Dealer said pellets can be stored outside under tarp, but warned about getting them wet.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 27, 2007)

ynotwood said:
			
		

> Forgot to add. Dealer said pellets can be stored outside under tarp, but warned about getting them wet.



avoid keeping outside if at all possible, even if they do not get rained/snowed on the bags have tiny perforations and the pellets can and will absorb moisture in certain instances


----------



## jtp10181 (Oct 27, 2007)

ynotwood said:
			
		

> They said that the below feed was not suggested because if power shuts down the bottom Harman would continue to burn up to 1 lbs of pellets.



I work at a Quad dealer and in the sales training they tell you all sorts of stuff to discredit the bottom feed pellet units. Of course every brand thinks their method of delivering pellets is superior. The gravity feed method is nice because the pellets in the firepot are separated by a good distance from the pellets in the auger. I have not worked on or even seen a bottom feed run so I cannot really comment on those. We will eventually be carrying Harman at our shop and we had a small discussion about the gravity vs bottom a month or two ago in a post here.  Basically it seemed that both are equally safe and have their advantages and disadvantages. I would not pick a stove based on its pellet delivery method, unless the clinking of the pellets down the tube on the gravity feed bothers you.


----------



## ynotwood (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the bottom/top feed info.

Since you are on the "inside" as a dealer and will carry both Harman and QuadraFire, any final suggestions on which has the best performance, least maintenance problems and fiddle factors?

Thanks


----------



## wilbilt (Oct 27, 2007)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> [ I would not pick a stove based on its pellet delivery method, unless the clinking of the pellets down the tube on the gravity feed bothers you.



It is definitely audible, but I would never consider it to be a deal breaker.


----------



## jtp10181 (Oct 27, 2007)

Right now we only carry Quadrafire, so I really don't have anything to compare it with. The only problems I have really run into are burnt out thermocouples, and a few defective control boards (under warranty still). One the auger tube got jammed full of hardened pellet dust (from getting wet), but that was from a water leak on a DIY install.

All pellet units are going to be high maintenance from what I understand. You have to take out baffles and clean out the fly ash at minimum once a season, usually more to keep it running good. The Quadrafire units seem to be good at burning the pellets pretty complete with not much for clinkers.




			
				wilbilt said:
			
		

> jtp10181 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually like it, lets me know the thing is still working, and gives some background noise.


----------



## begreen (Oct 28, 2007)

Agreed. With good pellets, I rarely had to clean clinkers out of the burn pot. But on maintenance, I have to differ. I wouldn't call once-a-year, thorough cleaning a high maintenance machine. Quad make really low, weekly maintenance pellet stoves. I cleaned our Quad every other week. Our house is higher maintenance. Needs to be vacuumed twice a week according to my wife.


----------



## jtp10181 (Oct 28, 2007)

I guess the people with Pellet units in WI are too soft. When you start taking the baffles out and say it needs to be done at least once a year and possibly more they make it out to be such a chore. I sure as heck hate doing it, the only thing that motivates me is how awesome the thing will burn when I'm done. BeGreen you are right, its not "high-maintenance", people around here are just lazy and used to gas heat.


----------



## mrgoodwrench (Oct 29, 2007)

I purchased a Harman P61A wood stove 2 years ago, thinking I would save money and get a return on my $3,200 investment. At the time pellets at my local co-op sold for $2.95 a bag, today they are $5.00 a bag. I haven't used it this year, and won't be using in the near future either. I  filled up my 500 gallon lp tank  last month for $1.67 a gallon. It's just not worth the hassle ( I don't own a truck), and the waste of time  to go get the pellets when I can just call my local lp dealer to fill up my tank for about the same price.  I just can't believe the price increase of these pellets.  I should have just went with a wood stove, and still might some day.


----------



## ynotwood (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you all once again for all the information.
We love our current wood stove and had hoped we could go pellet for the ease of starting and consistent heat.  I had hoped we would also save money by heating with pellet instead of oil.

I plan to just wait it out for now until I have the $4000 to spend on the system for my enjoyment.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 30, 2007)

i can completely clean my pellet stove and have it up and running faster than most can get a woodstove back up to temp from coals (ie raking ash , cleaning dead ash out, and reloading to get started) 3 minutes with ash vac, wipe the glass if needed, load hopper by opening lid , setting bag on front ,slicing open with stanley knife tossing bag in trash, shutting hopper, pushing on button , have fire in 8 minutes, stove up to operating temps and pushing heat in less than 20 minutes from pushing on.


----------



## sparkydog00 (Oct 31, 2007)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Not to be coy, Sparky - but how can heck can you rate a stove when you've burned 200 lbs in it in the warmest summer and early fall I've ever seen? Not to say that the Harman is not a beast, but you cannot compare until you've gone through an entire year and see how many pellets you burn.
> 
> 
> 
> So, the same advice which most of our users take - if you WANT a pellet stove - dag gone it, get one! If you have the bucks for a Harman (due diligence, the company just got bought out - was having financial problems) - well, that is a stove that few would argue against! It is built like the proverbial brick house.



Thats ok...I like coy.....
Suppose I should check this thread more often. But I do feel I have to respond..if not to just clarify what I said.
I would have been better off saying that the Harmen seems to move 2x as much air as the Lopi did. And you are right about seeing what it does over the course of the heating season. But even with these warm temps we have had in NE this year (so far) I can already say that the Hamen also burns pellets at a greater rate than the Lopi ever did. And since stove heat output  (btu) really is only a function of the amount of fuel burned over a certain amount of time. The Harmen is clearly the winner in heat output.


----------



## webbie (Oct 31, 2007)

ynotwood said:
			
		

> Thanks for the bottom/top feed info.
> 
> Since you are on the "inside" as a dealer and will carry both Harman and QuadraFire, any final suggestions on which has the best performance, least maintenance problems and fiddle factors?
> 
> Thanks



I like Harman Stoves - I like Harman Dealers and I like Harman reps.

But the whole Harman Stove Company is up in the air right now. I think a prudent person should take this strongly into consideration until the "deal" shakes out. This could be in one week, or in one month. I have asked some folks "in the know" for updates and have received none.......only second or third hand stuff that I don't like the sound of. So, buyer beware is the word until we get a clear statement from the buyer as to the future of Harman Stove.

(note: following is of course my opinion from reading and listening)
Remember this - Harman is not currently a solvent company. They have debts that they cannot pay. Unless they are "saved", they may not continue - which means they cannot stand behind their warranties, etc.

Although it is certainly probable that a sale of some sort will go though, we do not know what the final deal will be. Bottom line is that I would tell my brother or sister to wait before buying this brand, so I will tell the same to the readers here. It is not something I usually do, but I doubt the local Harman dealer is going to tell the customer the whole deal.


----------



## richg (Oct 31, 2007)

I am pleased with my Harman stove


----------



## harrymowrey (Oct 31, 2007)

I have been burning a quadrifire castille model now for three years. It is a stand alone model and it takes about 5 minutes every Saturday to sweep the ash, wash the glass and fill the hopper. About every three months I drop the baffle plate and back plate and dust that out ...add an additional 10 minutes. Then about twice as year I run a 3" pipe brush through the piping. Mine is vented  thru the back wall horizontally. It only has about 3 or 4 ' attached, very easy cleaning and it is all to code :>0 add another 5 minutes, I was afraid that the draft would not be enough but it works great. So total maintenance time so far is about 230 minutes per year...about 4 hours minus 10 minutes. A small price to pay considering when I get up in the mornings there is a flickering heat in my living room ....love the programmable thermostat..and it gives the wife something to push when she is cold instead of our central heat thermostat.
     When we installed this stove I had the hearth in place all ready, It took all of about 45 minutes from un crating to watching it burn for the installation. The stove place had qouted me $1200.00 to install. gotta watch those people.
     This forum alerted Me to the fact that there was a problem with the blower motor in these units , I contacted the store and I now have a FREE replacment sitting on my shelf when this one quits...thanks again.
      I bought my last ton of pellets in July for $265.00 out the door. Now they are going for about $300.00 so I think it does matter when you buy. My father is installing a astraflam insert this weekend, I will report back once we have some data on it. 

                                                                                                                                           Harry Mowrey


----------



## MrWinkey (Oct 31, 2007)

I just don't buy this Harman is going out of biz stuff.  I would have no problem with recomending Harman.  Yes it's something people should be aware of but that does not mean people should boycott that product.  

Obviously since they are merging or going into buyout it is planned to combine products or keep the products around. They are in the biz to make money plain and simple.  HHT has a great product now and it's potential to grow has increased.  

The day and age we live in big companys merge and combine, spin off and do all sorts of trades.

Auto makers have been doing this for years.

Look at what Chryco did before.....Buy AMC....nearly go bankrupt.....get bailout loans....come back strong...get bought out by Daimler....go in the crapper.........

Just because Chryco is going through another change now would that mean you would tell all your family to not buy any new Chryco product?

Heck look at Nissan!

Agian yes it is something to be aware of but I dont think people should avoid the brand like the plague.  It could mean more R&D;money for better products.  This could be a benifit to all the Harman employe.  If you look at the bennie package people who work for Hearth & Home get it's really pretty decent.  It may mean cheaper medical care & better retirement.

I guess my point is Yes factor Harman's sale into your overall stove decsion....but don't avoid the brand like the plague.  If you feel that stove will meet your needs...your aware of the sale go for it.  If a Quad, Englander or (insert name) of stove will work better then by all means that's the stove for you.  These are wood/pellet stoves....not the space shuttle.


----------



## moralleper (Oct 31, 2007)

The maintenance on my quad involves the following;

most Friday evenings I will let the stove cool down, then I start the exhast fan up to catch the fly ash. I wipe the glass down with a little water and vinegar. I open up the ash trap doors in the burn box and use a small paint brush so sweep all of the ash down the trap doors. close the ash trap doors and start it back up. it takes about 10 minutes tops, also about once a month I will remove the baffle and clean the heat exchanger tubes, this adds maybe 2 minutes to the 10 minutes to do the rest. I really do not get any clinkers that I need to clean out of the firepot because they usually fall down with the cleaning rod when pulled.

As for running an operating, I will add pellets once a day and then I forget about it. I have my quad hooked up to a digital thermostat, thanks BeGreen, that has 4 time settings a day so I have is a little warmer when I wake up, a little cooler during the day, and 64 at night when we are sleeping.


TK


----------



## elkimmeg (Oct 31, 2007)

ynotywood Energy Saver in Holiston are decent people to deal with Don't want to comment on my experiences with the Norwood store

 the the owner of the Franklin store also owns the Canton store and one in Natick. I do not also want to comment on the store in Wayland


----------



## Jimbob (Oct 31, 2007)

Also check out KOZI's Baywin pellet insert, very nice....
http://www.kozistoves.com/


----------



## jtp10181 (Oct 31, 2007)

Just FYI, from what I have heard so far there are no plans to end the Harman Stove Company. We are excited to start carrying the Harman line for the next season (hopefully). Although as Craig said it is up in the air, plans can change.

One of HNI's "values" is being a good corporate citizen so I don't think shutting down the plant and kicking everyone out the door would fit into that very well.


----------



## Mrs-GVA (Oct 31, 2007)

I've posted this before, and I'll say it again.  Wood is messy, scratches your arms, more difficult to regulate the temperature, has bugs and snakes in it and more concern with chimney fires.  I do speak from experience, I lived in a "wood only" environment for 21 years.  When GVA "suggested" a pellet stove, I freaked out, wanted to just turn up the thermastat.  However, due to the cost of heating our house with natural gas 2001 - 2003, I gave in and we went with the Harman.  I can turn it on and it starts, I don't have to worry about lugging wood, kindling, and panicking because I cannot start a fire.  If it gets too hot, I turn the thermastat down.  We burn about 4 ton a year, it is easy, cleaner, and my house has been warm.   ;-)


----------



## webbie (Nov 1, 2007)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> Just FYI, from what I have heard so far there are no plans to end the Harman Stove Company. We are excited to start carrying the Harman line for the next season (hopefully). Although as Craig said it is up in the air, plans can change.
> 
> One of HNI's "values" is being a good corporate citizen so I don't think shutting down the plant and kicking everyone out the door would fit into that very well.



Up in the air is a kind word for it. I have heard everything from "sale may not close because there are no assets (at Harman)" to "Existing Harman dealers will be toast (in some cases)" - that's a big wide bunch of possibilities.

As far as what HHT does, this was LAST WEEK:
"HNI Corporation (NYSE:HNI) announced today that it will close its Richmond, Virginia manufacturing plant during the first half of 2008 and consolidate production into its Cedartown, Georgia and Muscatine, Iowa facilities. These initiatives are being undertaken in order to reduce structural cost and streamline customer fulfillment at The HON Company"

The entire reason that companies like this buy other outfits is to "streamline" operations. We could call that by other names....like Chain Saw Al, Downsizing, Streamlining, etc.

But until this is done, it is not done. I don't want to harp on it too much, but at the same time I think buyers need to know what is (or what is not) going on.

More info on their hearth biz from their conference call - certainly sounds like consolidation is in the cards:
"Our hearth business is facing increasingly difficult macroeconomic conditions like all building product businesses. Our hearth team continues to effectively deal with these conditions and profitably manage through them as they have done for nearly the past year. Despite experiencing that 22% sales decline, our hearth business generated a 7.5% operating profit margin. Consistent with our past practice, we remain focused on eliminating structural costs."


----------



## elkimmeg (Nov 1, 2007)

Craig I talked to one of my contacts in the biz, a contact that has considerable interest in the going on at Harman. They owe too much money
money that will not be assumed in the buy out They also hold too much inventory that they have cut production down  they have to move the inventory to pay off the creditors first.

 The expansion  loans are also killing them and pellet pricing  They make a quality product and I hope they make it threw the buy out, but Craig is right there is a real concern.

I think I know where Craig is coming from he is speaking in caution because he would not want to influence purchasers and  have Harman become non existent.

I happen to like their products and I can't recommend purchasing for the same reason.  Till I see  what the final plan becomes. The hearth industry had a great year in 2005 and geared up anticipating a similar 2006. It did not happen. Sales were way under projections and anticipations.  This warm fall  so far sales are not up to expectations But that may be changing ,with oil at $95 per barrel and still rising    The poor housing industry is not helping stove retailer either.


----------



## MrWinkey (Nov 1, 2007)

I can understand Craig's postion...He is trying to help people be aware!...Heck if he wants to post a stickey where people can post updates or something like that I would think that would be a great idea.  That way we can all get info and put this to bed.

Personaly I'm not one that even can begin to understand biz stuff.  My wife is the one who has a double major in that so she does the books.  

I do know that Quad has factory just a few miles north of me and they produce a good product.  If HNI bought out Harman as has been announced I would not feel the slightest concern about buying another one or recomending them.

Yes they may change the way the product is produced and the dealer network but that is to be expected in any buyout as they want to get the most bang for the buck.

For me warranty work is not a big deal or service as I'm mechanicly inclined and have all the tools to make my own parts if I needed.  I tend to forget everybody can not do this and for some people that could be a real issue.

Anyways......I'll be quiet for now


----------



## Bassdogs wife (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi, looking for any good advice on purchasing a pellet stove in the central ma area.  We are struggling between the Harman Accentra and the Mt Vernon AE.   We know enough to be dangerous, and have been pulled in both directions by local dealers.   We first saw the Harman, and thought it was good, and then checked out the Quad.  We like the technology aspect Mt Vernon (seems way beyond the Harman), but are not thrilled with the local dealer and are VERY concerned about service after the sale.  Any suggestions on a reputable Quad dealer in central or western MA?  What is the outlook for Harmon now that they have finally been sold- wondering about the availability of parts, service, continuation of a solid product line?  need your help.  Thanx


----------



## The Patriot (Feb 13, 2008)

3)    I do not have space in finished basement for a ton of pellets. Can they be stored in yard (no shed)?  *I'd suggest looking into Pelletsales.com.  They deliver in wrapped pallets.  I have left mine in my driveway for long periods of time with minimal problems.*
5)    Prices are tough to bear. Harman Accentra: $3000, Lopi Yankee Bay $3000, Rika Astroflamm Integra II $3800,  Enviro $2500 Plus $1000 installation, plus $270 per ton of pellets. So I figure I am in it for $5000 so it will take me 3-4 years to break even. Is this about right?  *If possible, I recommend looking into a freestanding stove.  Not sure about your situation, but it can save in install costs, give you many more options for stoves, larger ash pans, larger hoppers.  I'm not saying that you shouldn't get an insert, but I wouldn't limit to inserts unless there is no other option.  Again, look at Pelletsales.com for pellets.  Delivered prices can be a good amount lower depending on how many tons you order.*
6)    Maintenance: Stores suggest cleaning by a technician one time per year at $125 per year. Is this necessary? I currently clean the stove flue every fall with a brush and am done for the year.  *It's not necessary.  It can be done yourself, but you may find it worth the money.*
7)    Closest store to me in SE Mass is Kirley Masonry in Mansfield MA, next is in Norwood for the Harmans; Lopi/Astroflamm/Enviro are in Middleboro.  Any suggestions for others locally?  *I went to Kirley and Fuel and Feather in Woonsocket, RI.  Fuel and Feather had a better price, so I went with them.  The installer (All Pro Chimney in North Attleboro) was the same for both places, so that didn't matter.*

BTW one dealer swears that after I get a pellet stove I will trade in the wood stove within a year for another pellet stove.  *Depends on what is important to you.  There are a lot of factors which can make either better for you.  Ease of use, maintenence costs, access to free wood, automation to name a few.*


----------



## webbie (Feb 13, 2008)

Bassdogs wife said:
			
		

> Hi, looking for any good advice on purchasing a pellet stove in the central ma area.  We are struggling between the Harman Accentra and the Mt Vernon AE.   We know enough to be dangerous, and have been pulled in both directions by local dealers.   We first saw the Harman, and thought it was good, and then checked out the Quad.  We like the technology aspect Mt Vernon (seems way beyond the Harman), but are not thrilled with the local dealer and are VERY concerned about service after the sale.  Any suggestions on a reputable Quad dealer in central or western MA?  What is the outlook for Harmon now that they have finally been sold- wondering about the availability of parts, service, continuation of a solid product line?  need your help.  Thanx



In Central Ma. it is hard to beat the service and knowledge of Squier in Palmer, Ma.

They are big on Harman. Harman sale went OK and everything should be as good or better than before. Quad is a good brand - there have been some reported problems with early Vernons, but I think those are fixed. Still, I know a Quad dealer who does not want to sell that model (for now).

At this point, both harman and quad are made by the same company. So it becomes a matter of function, style, price and local service.


----------



## Cowboy (Feb 26, 2008)

We have had nothing but problems with our Mt Vernon. replaced controller board twice, caskets, glow plugs, thermostat, and other things... in its second year as of right now it is not running... the convection blower is dead..


----------



## webbie (Feb 26, 2008)

ynotwood said:
			
		

> Debating on pellet fireplace insert.
> 
> BTW one dealer swears that after I get a pellet stove I will trade in the wood stove within a year for another pellet stove.
> Thanks to all.



Well, he certainly hopes so! That is more money in his pocket, both for the stoves and the service (and maybe the pellets).

But that does not mean he is telling you everything from the consumer side. Always beware a sales person who has stacks of stoves in the warehouse and large bank loans.


----------



## Mr Whitfield (Feb 26, 2008)

I would look for a used Whitfield Advantage II-T, or find one still in stock some where. The stove was discontinued last year. The #1 selling stove of all time. Don't worry about parts people will be supplying these parts for years to come. I heat my 1800 sq ft house. Temp range from Mid 20's to low 40's. This stove is a work horse, it runs 24/7 from Nov to March. I've worked on a number of stoves, and in my opinion this is the best stove. I like the austroflamm, but parts are from Germany. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Garrett (Aug 6, 2008)

I was told buy a local dealer/field tech here in NW washington that Harmen has a supperior burn pot design but very difficult to clean and some areas are not accesable to clean. He said from experiance that Lopi brand yankee is much more simple to clean and very easy to find parts if needed in years to come. And that twice a week burn pot simple clean all holes and once a year thought cleaning is needed. He said most coustomers with complaints have never cleaned the stove thoughtly. Or the allow the air flow to run to high in the wrong position and that allows the heat exchanger to fill with ash and then never clean properly they loose heat output and have burn problems. He highly recomended the Lopi because of good manufature backing and still being a strong faimly owned buisness that refuses to sell out to a larger corperation that will fail to meet coustomer demands. I belive he has very valid points and I belive that I will soon buy my first Lopi Yankee pellet stove from him because of these points he expresed.


----------



## Czech (Aug 6, 2008)

I clean the Castile daily when burning full time, just the basic brush the ash and scrape the pot. Takes less than 5 minutes. Every 2-3 weeks everything comes out, brick, baffle, etc and gets cleaned, takes less than 15 minutes. Every month or so I brush the vent. This is understading that the stove is our primary heat source during the winter, and the winters are long and cold here in MN. Like jtp said, I look forward to the better perfromance post cleaning, I'm also kind of nuts when it comes to maint.


----------

